# Need Help w/ Look N-151 Frameset ID...



## fulcrum (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got a Look frameset I've been riding, but I'm trying to nail down the year and, hopefully, specifics on it. It's a pink Once and has N-151 and Teaur written on it. There are a couple of oval "windows" on the top tube, chainstays and forks where it shows the carbon weave underneath the paint. I believe the size is a 52. I can get a serial number and some pictures posted if this will help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's probably a KG171 and it was produced around 1996-98..Pictures would help pin it down


----------



## fulcrum (Jan 19, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's probably a KG171 and it was produced around 1996-98..Pictures would help pin it down


That year range sounds about right. Where was this model in the line-up? Also, are there any online archived Look catalogs that anyone knows of? In any case I'll try to get some pictures up this evening. 

Aaron


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Not online but I might have some info. Let me check. At the time the KG171 was the top of the line. Many models had the oval windows but only the top KG171 came in the pink Once colors( I think)


----------



## fulcrum (Jan 19, 2007)

Dave, thanks again. I did do a closer inspection and noticed it does say KG-171 Team on the seat tube decal. Here's a picture if it helps focus in on a specific year Look catalog you might have:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a great looking frame. I'm almost postive it's a 1997 frame. I have the 96 and 98 catalogs and the pink team frame isn't listed....In 98 the 171 was replaced with the 181 as the top model..


----------



## fulcrum (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry about the bars. Here's another angle with them out of the way. It appears to be lugged...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That's it....You have a very nice frame....I believe Jalabert rode that frame.


----------



## fulcrum (Jan 19, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> That's it....You have a very nice frame....I believe Jalabert rode that frame.


Thanks to your help narrowing down this frame, I was able to locate an article from Bicycling '97 here: Look KG171. It looks like mine was 1 of 25 shipped to the States in the pink "Tour de France" edition.


----------



## Velo-Love (Oct 9, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

fulcrum said:


> Thanks to your help narrowing down this frame, I was able to locate an article from Bicycling '97 here: Look KG171. It looks like mine was 1 of 25 shipped to the States in the pink "Tour de France" edition.


Nice bike. The KG171 is a classic and will always be associated with JaJa.

The typical ONCE kit/frame was yellow of course. This is the alternative team color that was used to differentiate the ONCE yellow from the "leaders yellow" during the TDF. This was a request from the UCI I believe. I don't know how many years ONCE actually rode a pink bike, I always remembered them on yellow....which would make this frame a rare find indeed. :thumbsup: 

Notice the headtube, it is a seperate upper and lower lug with a carbon tube in the middle. The later LOOKs went with the full Aluminum lug IIRC.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> That is a great looking frame. I'm almost postive it's a 1997 frame. I have the 96 and 98 catalogs and the pink team frame isn't listed....In 98 the 171 was replaced with the 181 as the top model..


Dave, not to highjack the thread but can you pinpoint in the catalogues what year is a particular frame colour? Six months ago I came across (and bought) a brand new NOS KG171 in Magenta. Pretty unusual bike (or car) colour I'd say.

To the OP. AFAIK Once team rode 171 for two seasons. The frame, aluminium bonded carbon-aramide-kevlar (the fork I think is kevlar), was a success leading to the next generations of 2X1/3X1/4X1. The pink coloured frames might have been a limited edition but not that rare. The shop I bought mine, in Granada Spain, had a used bike hung for sale in the pink team livery. Beautiful in a timeless fashion.


----------

